# Sibelius 5 and guitar?



## StrangeCat (Feb 29, 2008)

What does Sibelius 5 come with regarding the guitar? Is there any scores for the instrument in there? chord chart, some sort of help files on composing for that instrument or study materials?
I thinking of upgrading to Sibelius 5 and I need to learn to compose for the guitar.
The guitar the one instrument I can't write for well grrr...


----------

